# Fishing Rockport



## Reel Big Man (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking to find someone to fish Rockport and surrounding area. Got a skinny boat and a great attitude. Looking to learn. PM me.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Which areas around Rockport? I'm on the north end toward holiday beach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Big Man (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm learning the area too.


----------

